# "Doppelte Anmeldung" bei Java-Applets



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein signiertes Applet, welches auf einem https-Server liegt. Der Benutzer muss sich für die Nutzung dieses Servers über LDAP authentifizieren. Soweit, so gut.

Bei Nutzung von JRE 1.3 kommt nur ein "Anmelde-Dialog" kommt (und zwar für den LDAP) und ab JRE 1.4 kommt zusätzlich ein zweiter "Anmelde-Dialog". Was muss ich tun, dass mein Applet die Browser-Authentifikation übernimmt und der Benutzer nicht zweimal Login/Password eingeben muss???


----------



## foobar (29. Okt 2004)

Guck dir mal Jaas an.


----------



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck dir mal Jaas an.


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich nun eine neue Authentifikation bauen muss und gar nicht auf die Browser-Authentifikation zugreifen kann??


----------

